# Can you help me sex my Bakhuis frog?



## Sighco (Sep 9, 2021)

The name is Gobbo Ive been trying to figure out what sex Gobbo is and I can’t figure it out. Can someone help?


----------



## Clorein (9 mo ago)

Sighco said:


> The name is Gobbo Ive been trying to figure out what sex Gobbo is and I can’t figure it out. Can someone help?
> View attachment 308372
> View attachment 308373
> 
> ...


Can’t sex it from these pictures and it looks skinny


----------



## Clorein (9 mo ago)

Clorein said:


> Can’t sex it from these pictures and it looks skinny


Also how old is is and what’s the local and species


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Clorein said:


> Also how old is is and what’s the local and species


The locale is in the title. 

OP - we do need to know how old it is. And I'll agree it looks a little thin. I think if the frog were a little fatter, and it's at least 10 months old, I'd lean female.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Visual sexing is a dark art. It looks like a female, but the weight makes it hard to tell. The only sure way to sex it is to see it lay eggs or hear it call. If it is under a year old, I would consider it visually unsexable.


----------

